# Gaming-Rechner für Anno 1800



## Geatrix83 (12. April 2019)

*Gaming-Rechner für Anno 1800*

Machen wir es kurz, ich benötige einen Rechner für Anno 1800. 
Mein Budget liegt bei Max. 1000€. Leider fehlt mir auch ein Monitor.
Spielen würde ich gerne in Full HD mit maximalen Details, wenn es überhaupt möglich ist für das Budget. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## manimani89 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Ich würde hier eher mehr Geld in den Prozessor stecken und bei der Graka sparen.
Besonders bei großen Städten gehta auf die cpu. 
Kann aber stand jetzt noch nicht viel zu sagen. 
Letztendlich muss man hier Benchmarks abwarten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



HisN schrieb:


> Also mein 4.4Ghz 5960X stemmt keine 60 FPS in der Demo
> Jedenfalls unter DX11 ... DX12 bekomme ich die Graka wenigstens annähernd ausgelastet
> 
> 
> ...





Das Spiel wird wahrscheinlich wie alle anderen Teile bzw wie Kingdome Come überall mies laufen, wenn man die Regler an den falschen Stellen ans Limit zieht. Bei dieser Serie sind geringe FPS gang und gäbe. Klar ist es nicht schön aber bei einem Quasi Standbild über einer Stadt ist das eher nicht so das Problem.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Ups .. das wollte ich gerade nochmal schreiben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein alter 8-Kern Haswell stürzt auch bei 4.4Ghz auf 30 FPS ab.
Also man könnte da schon über einen 9900K nachdenken (2205 hat über 8 Kerne skaliert). Allerdings passt das vorne und hinten nicht ins Budget.
Nebenbei hat das Game auch wieder 16GB überfüllt. Ein Glück ist Speicher gerade billig.

ABER ... wie wäre es mit einer Nvidia Shield TV und dann das Game in Ultra auf FHD streamen für 200 Euro anstatt für 1000 Euro (mit Monitor) einen Kompromiss nach dem anderen machen? Kannste wenigstens nen richtigen Monitor oder gleich ne Glotze kaufen


----------



## Geatrix83 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Ich kennedieses shield nicht. Habe ein 4K 65 Zoll Samsung hier. Genauer den gq65q7fn.


----------



## Geatrix83 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Monitor nicht dabei?!


----------



## HisN (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Du weißt schon was Du erzählst und was nicht?



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Mein Budget liegt bei Max. 1000€. Leider fehlt mir auch ein Monitor.



Das hört sich für mich so an, als bräuchtest Du für die 1000 Euro einen PC und einen Monitor.



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Ich kennedieses shield nicht.



Was der Bauer nicht kennt das frisst er nicht? *g* Fällt mir dazu ein. Man könnte ja Tante Google fragen was das sein soll.

SHIELD TV | NVIDIA

Das Shield kommt mit GeForceNow. Da berechnet das Rechenzentrum von Nvidia das Game anstatt Dein Computer daheim, und Du bekommst nur ein "Video" das von der Shield dargestellt wird. Das Shield verarbeitet Deine Eingaben und leitet sie zum Rechenzentrum zurück, so dass das Game abgearbeitet wird.
Das braucht halt nicht viel Hardware bei Dir daheim.

Cloud-Gaming mit NVIDIA GeForce NOW: jetzt auch auf Mac und PC

Ist zur Zeit Kostenlos, bzw. mit der gesparten Kohle kannst Du das Jahrelang finanzieren.
Also nur ein Gedankengang von mir bei dem knappen Budget.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



HisN schrieb:


> Mein alter 8-Kern Haswell stürzt auch bei 4.4Ghz auf 30 FPS ab.
> Also man könnte da schon über einen 9900K nachdenken (2205 hat über 8 Kerne skaliert). Allerdings passt das vorne und hinten nicht ins Budget.
> Nebenbei hat das Game auch wieder 16GB überfüllt. Ein Glück ist Speicher gerade billig.



Der 9900k wird genauso auf 30fps einbrechen. Ist bei Anno doch immer so.
Anno 1404 ist inzwischen 10 Jahre alt. Bricht genauso ein.


----------



## Geatrix83 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



HisN schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was Du erzählst und was nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry ich hatte gedacht, es wäre nicht schlimm zu fragen was shield ist. 

Also unter Strich für 1000€ bekommt man mit Monitor nichts brauchbares für Anno 1800?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Gerade mal die beta geladen.
Ryzen 2600@4ghz, 3200 cl14 16gn, gtx 1080.

Anfangs alles easy. Ein paar Grafiksettings durchprobiert.


Als ich bei "meinem cousin" gewesen bin, welcher eine recht große Stadt hat....

Graka unter 50%, cpu... Erster Kern zwischen 20 und 50%, restlichen Kerne und Threads drunter...
Vram: keine 4gb
Ram: 8,5gb

45 bis 70 fps. 

Also drops auf 30 lassen sich definitiv nicht vermeiden.

Der 6 Kern ryzen tümpelt ziemlich niedrig rum. 
Hier ist es wahrscheinlich egal ob mehr Kerne oder mehr Takt, ob 30 oder 40 fps in extremsituationen ist irrelevant. 

Ob man 150 oder 400 für ne CPU ausgibt? Für 45 statt 30fps?

Grostenteils läuft es gut und da lohnt sich m.E. keine cpu für 400 Taler.
Die Graka scheint nicht wirklich wichtig. Hier reicht eine Graka ab rx580 aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Ich kennedieses shield nicht. Habe ein 4K 65 Zoll Samsung hier. Genauer den gq65q7fn.



Du hast also einen 4k TV und benutzt den nicht zum Spielen? Wozu hast du ihn dann? Der TV ist wahrscheinlich um Welten besser als ca. 97% der Monitore, wenn man nur die Bildqualität betrachtet.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Also unter Strich für 1000€ bekommt man mit Monitor nichts brauchbares für Anno 1800?



Du bekommst schon was, nur wirst du kein Rechner haben, mit dem du durch die Bank 60fps in High Details haben wirst.
Ich würde den 2600 samt B450 Mainboard nehmen. Dazu eine RX 580 oder so. Das sollte machbar sein mit dem Budget.
Das Game läuft damit schon und du wirst deine Freude haben.


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Du hast also einen 4k TV und benutzt den nicht zum Spielen? Wozu hast du ihn dann? Der TV ist wahrscheinlich um Welten besser als ca. 97% der Monitore, wenn man nur die Bildqualität betrachtet.



Ja gut de TV steht im Wohnzimmer. Sammle 4K Blu Rays. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie ich auf der Couch vernünftig Anno spielen soll?!


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bekommst schon was, nur wirst du kein Rechner haben, mit dem du durch die Bank 60fps in High Details haben wirst.
> Ich würde den 2600 samt B450 Mainboard nehmen. Dazu eine RX 580 oder so. Das sollte
> machbar sein mit dem Budget.
> Das Game läuft damit schon und du wirst deine Freude haben.



Hast du vielleicht Tipp für einen brauchbaren billigen Monitor? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## HisN (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie ich auf der Couch vernünftig Anno spielen soll?!



Mit dem Controller?


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



HisN schrieb:


> Mit dem Controller?



Wird doch mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt, wenn mich mich alles täuscht?


----------



## TrueRomance (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Anno stell ich mir mit dem Controller auch etwas strange vor


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



HisN schrieb:


> Mit dem Controller?



Du wirst schon Maus und Tastatur brauchen.



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht Tipp für einen brauchbaren billigen Monitor? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.



Vielleicht der BenQ.
BenQ GW2780 ab €' '139 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst schon Maus und Tastatur brauchen.



Also unter Strich ist dieses Shield keine Alternative. 
Ich baue mir einen Rechner mit einer GTX 1660 Ti und einem Ryzen 2600, Knall 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher rein und schaue was das System bei Anno leistet.

Nochmal die Frage nach einem Monitor.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Also unter Strich ist dieses Shield keine Alternative.
> Ich baue mir einen Rechner mit einer GTX 1660 Ti und einem Ryzen 2600, Knall 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher rein und schaue was das System bei Anno leistet.



Das kannst du machen. Beim Case kannst du sparen. Als Netzteil kannst du was Preiswertes nehmen ohne schlechter zu sein.


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Monitor ok?

Bot Check


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Also, da wären mir die Ränder zu breit.
Da würde ich den BenQ vorziehen, den ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## Lordac (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Servus,

ich würde bei einem neuen Monitor darauf achten das er eine Farbtiefe von 8bit ohne FRC hat, in der Kombination mit FHD und 24", findet man bei Geizhals folgende Auswahl *klick*. 

Du kannst dir auch mal folgende Artikel der PCGH durchlesen *klack*.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich beim Monitor nicht zu sehr sparen, da man diesen in der Regel eine längere Zeit nutzt, aber das muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, da wären mir die Ränder zu breit.
> Da würde ich den BenQ vorziehen, den ich verlinkt habe.



Dank dir, völlig übersehen.


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich würde bei einem neuen Monitor darauf achten das er eine Farbtiefe von 8bit ohne FRC hat, in der Kombination mit FHD und 24", findet man bei Geizhals folgende Auswahl *klick*.
> 
> ...



Ja aber sprengt mein Budget extrem. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Lordac (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Servus,

nun ja, der günstigste in der Auswahl ist der ASUS VG245HE welcher ~ 145,- Euro kostet, der sollte doch zumindest drin sein, oder? 

Du kannst im übrigen Zitate auch auf des Wesentliche kürzen, damit bleiben die Themen schlank und übersichtlich! Ebenso kannst du Beiträge bearbeiten, damit vermeidet man doppelte, dreifache... !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Geatrix83 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nun ja, der günstigste in der Auswahl ist der ASUS VG245HE welcher ~ 145,- Euro kostet, der sollte doch zumindest drin sein oder
> 
> Perfekt vielen Dank für die Mühe. Kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit den Forenoptionen aus.


----------



## Lordac (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Servus,

kein Problem, deshalb der freundliche Hinweis, bevor man sich diverse Dinge angewöhnt !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird wahrscheinlich wie alle anderen Teile bzw wie Kingdome Come überall mies laufen, wenn man die Regler an den falschen Stellen ans Limit zieht. Bei dieser Serie sind geringe FPS gang und gäbe. Klar ist es nicht schön aber bei einem Quasi Standbild über einer Stadt ist das eher nicht so das Problem.



Nope, funktioniert maxed out wunderbar in 4k. 



HisN schrieb:


> Ups .. das wollte ich gerade nochmal schreiben^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Skylake hält die FPS und ich bin dauerhaft im GPU Limit. Ich glaube nicht, dass es tatsächlich 16 braucht, bei mir schwankt es ständig und ich habe nur einmal kurz die 16 GB gesehen, mehr hat er sich nie genommen.


----------



## HisN (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*

Ich bin nach ein paar Stunden bei 18 angekommen, aber ich hab ja auch etwas höhere Grundlast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Ja gut de TV steht im Wohnzimmer. Sammle 4K Blu Rays. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie ich auf der Couch vernünftig Anno spielen soll?!



Äh...Mit Maus und Tastatur? Klappt doch super. Wenn der Rechner in der Nähe des TV steht, sehe ich keinen Grund einen mittelmäßigen Monitor zu kaufen. Wenn der Tv allerdings ganz woanders steht, dann lohnt sich ein Monitor.


----------



## abnorm (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> Ja gut de TV steht im Wohnzimmer. Sammle 4K Blu Rays. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie ich auf der Couch vernünftig Anno spielen soll?!



Ich habe auch einen großen TV und spiele nur noch daran. Grade Games wie Anno sind perfekt, um sie gemütlich auf dem Sofa zu zocken.
Mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer und ist mit dem TV und dem Couchmaster verbunden.
Anders will ich gar nicht mehr spielen. Mit Maus und Tastatur kann man also auch sehr gemütlich auf der Couch benutzen.
Wenn du schon einen fetten TV hast, würde ich das definitiv nutzen. Bevor ich Geld für einen Monitor ausgebe.


----------

